# 69990 Edit



## ha45ha45 (May 12, 2009)

Can an ASC bill for 69990 (Microsurgical Techniques, requiring the use of a microscope) along with a CPT code in the 69000 series (e.g. 69631, 69633, 69635, 69643, 69645, 69662, and 69210)?  Please advise. 
Thank you.


----------



## magnolia1 (May 12, 2009)

Refer to your CPT book for the list of CPT codes for which you cannot code 69990 separately. (Though, Medicare does not seem to follow this list and at times bundles 69990 with codes that are not on that list)


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 12, 2009)

Medicare guidelines.......

Effective January 1, 2000, the replacement code (CPT 69990) for modifier -20 - microsurgical techniques requiring the use of operating microscopes may be paid separately only when submitted with CPT codes:
61304 through 61546
61550 through 61711
62010 through 62100
63081 through 63308
63704 through 63710
64831
64834 through 64836
64840 through 64858
64861 through 64871
64885 through 64891
64905 through 64907.


----------



## ha45ha45 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks.  Since it's for ASC billing, it would be for the equipment (microscope) use.  Which Rev code would be appropriate?  I am puzzled as if it should be reported with 490 or a diagnostic one.  The facility is insisting on using with CPT codes in the 69000 series (e.g. 69436, 69631, 69633, 69635, 69643, 69645, 69662, and 69210) since it's not stated in CPT book that it can't be reported.  HELP!


----------



## mbort (May 13, 2009)

I use 490 for the rev code


----------

